
Automotive Developer Tech Summit – Bangalore Oct10-11 - geniviOS
http://www.genivievents.com
======
geniviOS
I have some free passes for this Bangalore Automotive event, send me a note, I
am happy to pass them along. www.genivievents.com

~~~
geniviOS
To use a free pass for the GENIVI TECHNICAL SUMMIT, use code GVIP. Automotive
software experts will present the GENIVI vehicle domain interaction strategy
launched last October and the progress made on strategic projects including
graphics sharing & distributed HMI, communication protocols and the use of
hypervisors in context where safety, IVI and connected mobile device domains
must interact.

Recent deliverables from three active domain interaction projects will be
presented and event participants can engage in hands-on activities with APIs
and code. Awareness and skills gained at this event will equip participants to
understand the emerging, cross-domain architecture, the challenges posed and
the solutions available to bridge functions across automotive software
domains.

